# Good kitten food (wet) uk



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm a bit worried about feeding my kitten whiskers wet food as every says it's terrible, I was using this brand for a few reasons: well known company I thought it would be good and it was a reasonable price which is great as my partner are both at university, and easy to get as my local store has it and we don't have a car, also he really seems to like it. 

So I guess what I'm asking is what are the best (or at least good) wet kitten foods I can get in the UK, I want my little baby to be healthy and strong =).

edit: Smudge is 3 months old


----------



## TwoAbys (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi, I'm no expert but I think everyone else must be in bed! When I got my 2 kittens I did a lot of research on food, and got a lot of info here. I agree whiskas is not that good, but better than dry food! Have a look at happykittycompany.co.uk All the stuff they sell is good and you don't need to feed food made specifically for kittens if it is good quality, grain free. They deliver very quickly, usually the day after they get your order, so handy if you don't have a car. If you order enough then it's free delivery. My two like Granatapet best, and Ropocat is popular sometimes. Mac's is very good value but my 2 don't like it. The better quality food doesn't work out any more expensive I've found, a 400g tin should last one cat a couple of days, although at 3 months he should get as much as he wants to eat! It's good to get them onto a variety so they don't get too fussy. It's probably wise to transition Smudge slowly, to avoid an upset tummy, add a bit of the new stuff and see how he gets on.
Zooplus is good as well, tho they have much more choice so you really need to read all the ingredients.
Hope that helps, I'm sure you'll get more advice tomorrow!


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

We (and our cats!) all have personal preferences and budgets. Many of us here find it convenient to order online from places such as Zooplus or The Happy Kitty Company. If you don't have a car it will save you carrying stuff from the supermarket and you can buy your cat litter online and have it delivered at the same time. 

It's a good idea to get a rotation of 3 or 4 brands going, so if one is withdrawn or the manufacturer changes the recipe and your cat goes off it, you don't have a problem. They tend to grow up less fussy - and it provides more variety. If you are buying a good quality, high protein food in the first place, you don't have to stick to kitten foods. 

I have 3 cats, so tend to stick to the more economical brands - I buy Aminonda Carney, Bozita (tins are best quality) and Grau from Zooplus and Macs from Happy Kitty Co. 

If you want to stick with buying at the local shops, I gather there is Butcher's Choice which is good quality, though I haven't used it myself. 

Change over to a new food gradually, replace one or two teaspoons of the old food with one or two of the new, next day 3 teaspoons, until you have replaced all the old food with the new food, if you see what I mean. That way you avoid upset tummies and runny poos.


----------



## TeddyMum (Jul 26, 2014)

Natures menu is good food and complete


----------



## Alisa25 (May 19, 2010)

HollynChris said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a bit worried about feeding my kitten whiskers wet food as every says it's terrible, I was using this brand for a few reasons: well known company I thought it would be good and it was a reasonable price which is great as my partner are both at university, and easy to get as my local store has it and we don't have a car, also he really seems to like it.
> 
> So I guess what I'm asking is what are the best (or at least good) wet kitten foods I can get in the UK, I want my little baby to be healthy and strong =).
> 
> edit: Smudge is 3 months old


I would strongly recommend a rotation of a few brands from Zooplus or Happy Kitty Company or both (same as Jansheff). Mine were originally on Felix as good as it looks pouches and royal canin dry when I just got them, and now they are completely wet fed, on a rotation of Catzfinefood, Miamor, Schmusy, Cosma (all from Zooplus); Macs, Granatapet, Granatapet Symphonie and Omnomnom from Happy Kitty Co. I just estimate how much they will ideally eat in a month and buy half from Zooplus and half from Happy kitty company.

Now what I noticed is the better brands even look so much better than the cheap Felix or Whiskas (not even mentioning the dry...)! I feel like when they stuff their faces with it (and oh they DO!) they get the best that I can give them.  Also I noticed the poops dont smell HALF as bad as when they were on felix and dry! :blush2:

As for the price - it may look like it is more expensive to buy better brands, but I noticed they dont need nearly as much of their current food as they did Felix. All this 'cheap' food is false economy in my opinion...  Also - I am a university student as well and affording these is not an issue. 

Excuse the long post! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## AFKMatrix (Jun 18, 2014)

I'll add my 2 pence lol.

My 2 MC's were also on Royal Canin and Felix from the breeder but I knew I wanted them on raw from the get go and did get them onto this. Then they had a period when they didn't really like the raw so after reading on some forums I started to go with other food from Zooplus. And also I have just got some Nutriment raw food and they do seem to like this so they get this as well, I just rotate all their food so they have a good amount of variety. Here is the list of what they like so far:

Animonda Carny
Cosma
Bozita
Lilly's Kitchen (just tried them this month on this and they like it)
Nutriment - Raw
Natural Instincts - Raw

I am going to be trying the sample packs from The Happy Kitty Company this month too so they have even more variety. I also don't have to slowly introduce these either I let my boys have a taste and if they eat it then they get fed a full meal of it. I think it has helped having so many varieties as when I introduce a new food they usually eat it without an issue.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Until recently I always bought my cats up on a combination of whiskas and felix wet and dry food. However I was aware that it wasn't considered that great and when I got my first maine coon I started him on Royal Canin maine coon wet and dry (Now I hear that's not great either ). I still had 2 moggies who were used to the whiskas and felix so he's ended up on a combination diet! (Include purina and sheba in that too!) 

Sadly the moggies have died now, both a good age and we have 2 more maine coons, including a 7 month old kitten. I was able to feed her royal canin, james well beloved, lilys kitchen, natures menu, ziwi peak until she was able to jump the work surface and get access to the adult food hmy: They now all have a combination of the above (still including whiskas etc etc):wink5:

Then you hear that raw is best

Personally I think give them the "best" you can afford, that they like, to include both wet and dry and for me a varied diet. :idea:

It must be ok because the kitten won best of breed at her first show (her coat is beautiful and she's a good size)  although she has her own idea of a varied diet!!!!

(Incidentally I've been lucky in that I've never had a problem switching from one food to another, all 3 tend to go from bowl to bowl without any problem).


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

TwoAbys said:


> Hi, I'm no expert but I think everyone else must be in bed!
> <snip>


Of course we were at 1:15am!


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

I'd just like to say thank you very much to you all, this was my first proper question here and it's great to find such a lovely community, I will get straight onto the happy kitten company and get a variety as many of you have suggested while I still have some of his old food left. 

I'm not entirely sure if the correct thing to do is to post individual replies or just to write a comment so I'm sorry if I'm going about this wrong but THANK YOU so much.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

My two love Bozita and Butchers Classic, as well as their Catz Fine Foods. I've still not ordered from HKC, but I plan on trying them out on Macs and eventually giving them some NI or Nutriment raw food  

My two do also have 40g of dry food each during the day when I am out at work, which is a mix of Applaws, Wainwrights and Porta 21 Grain Free.


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

Jansheff said:


> If you are buying a good quality, high protein food in the first place, you don't have to stick to kitten foods.


Oh that's great the 400g cans seem to be much better value for money than the smaller kitten ones, (means I can get a better brand), so thank you for the advice.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

HollynChris said:


> Oh that's great the 400g cans seem to be much better value for money than the smaller kitten ones, (means I can get a better brand), so thank you for the advice.


I've got 3 cats, so I get the 800 g cans - which are even better value. It would take one baby kit a long time to get through 800g though.


----------



## AFKMatrix (Jun 18, 2014)

Well if my boys take to the HKC food then that 800g tin will last my 2 8 month old Maine Coons all of a day lol  

It is scary how much my boys eat!! I really hope they take to the HKC food as it will help a little with the money side of things!


----------



## Alisa25 (May 19, 2010)

AFKMatrix said:


> Well if my boys take to the HKC food then that 800g tin will last my 2 8 month old Maine Coons all of a day lol
> 
> It is scary how much my boys eat!! I really hope they take to the HKC food as it will help a little with the money side of things!


Lol my two siamese 10 months olds go through 800g a day.....     

It is very scary how much they eat indeed.  But HKC helps with that!


----------

